# UNO SCONOSCIUTO



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Sto per scoppiare, devo dirlo a qualcuno in qualche modo!!!!

Sabato sera. Ieri, solo 24 ore, ma sembra tre secoli fa.
Ci organizziamo in 5 , tutte amiche, tutte donne.
Programma: Cinema e poi birra al pub.
Il mio ragazzo esce coi suoi amici per conto loro...

Entro, mi metto a fare la fila al banco dei ticket..La mia attenzione viene subito catturata da un uomo. E' alto, altissimo, sarà circa 2 metri, da sottolineare che io noto subito quelli alti. E' particolare: ha una giacca costosa e una capigliatura naturale, senza gel, o cose simili.Fa i tickets per lui e la compagna (o moglie?): stessa nostra sala, stesso spettacolo.
Ha dei bei lineamenti, maschili ma non duri, occhi chiari e una certa "prestanza".
Porta un anello al dito (fede?)
C'è una ressa incredibile, lo urto per sbaglio, chiedo scusa, si gira e dice "di niente" e mi sorride.....

Lo vedo allontanarsi con la moglie(?), probabilmente vanno a prendere posto, io intanto ne approfitto per andare in bagno...le mie amiche hanno arraffato le bibite e vanno dentro, una mi dice di aspettarla che arriva anche lei tra breve...
La aspetto davanti all'uscita del bagno, dopo essermi rinfrescata un pò il viso ...e spunta lui dalle scalette fuori. Mi sorride di nuovo, mi fissa per un pò, ha dei begli occhi chiari, mi chiede se ho una sigaretta e rispondo che non fumo. Mi guarda strano e mi dice "Che coincidenza, nemmeno io" gli faccio "e allora che ci fai con la sigaretta?" lui mi dice "è per mia moglie, che quando esce dal cinema diventa nervosa.."
Ci mettiamo a parlare del film,scopre che sono nella sua sala...come sarà, come non sarà... intanto arriva la mia amica, e me ne vado...dico "allora buona visione, ci vediamo dentro"

Metà film: una sagoma si alza e esce dalla sala. Sono sicura che è lui.Sono curiosa. Meno di un minuto dopo esco anche io, fingo di andare di nuovo in bagno, sento rumori dietro la porta accanto, del bagno maschile ma non voglio dare l'impressione di stare aspettando. Lui esce e dice "Che sorpresa! Allora, come va, ti sta piacendo il film?" rispondo che non mi piace molto,attacchiamo bottone per altri due minuti, e poi mi dice che non è da lui mettersi a parlare con le ragazze più giovani, ma che io lo avevo incuriosito. 
Mi da il suo biglietto da visita e mi dice che usa messenger, e se voglio posso contattarlo lì.

Oggi ho fatto un pò di ricerche su internet.
E' uno importante, ha un nome. Ha vinto un sacco di premi, non posso dire cosa, ma non è un coglione, a quanto pare ha una solida carriera ventennale. Ho scoperto la sua età,circa 40 anni, e trovato una sua foto nel web.

Ho inserito il suo contatto, l'ho trovato online, stamattina verso ora di pranzo abbiamo conversato per due ore.Una bella conversazione, sembra una persona squisita, elegante, con una certa cultura, a parole ci sa fare.
Mi ha chiesto di uscire per un caffè e due chiacchiere. Gli ho fatto presente che sono fidanzata e che lui è sposato, che non voglio casini: mi ha detto "Possiamo semplicemente essere amici se non te la senti di uscire, ci possiamo scrivere. Ti lascio carta bianca, fai quello che ti senti".


Che faccio? Che ne pensate?
(Mi sono limitata a scrivere i fatti, ma non cosa ne penso....)
Pensavo di chiudere, e di non contattarlo più. Potrebbe rivelarsi un terreno scivoloso, ma dall'altro lato mi è piaciuta molto la conversazione di oggi, è una persona con cui si parla molto piacevolmente.


----------



## Rebecca (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Sto per scoppiare, devo dirlo a qualcuno in qualche modo!!!!
> 
> Sabato sera. Ieri, solo 24 ore, ma sembra tre secoli fa.
> Ci organizziamo in 5 , tutte amiche, tutte donne.
> ...


Allora, intanto una considerazione sul bel tomo che hai incontrato.
Colpisce che hai enfatizzato troppo in questo racconto il fatto che lui sia "qualcuno", che la sua giacca è costosa, la sua posizione, ecc. ecc.
poi il fatto che tu dica che per questo non è un coglione... mi fa sbellicare dalle risate. Allora anche il Cialtry ha un nome, ha una carriera ventennale e ha un sacco di riconoscimenti... però rimane un coglione (oltre a vestirsi al mercato).
Questo davvero ci sa fare e tu ci caschi come una pera... Dai!!!!

Seconda cosa.
Tu sei fidanzata e lui è sposato.
Può anche accadere di conoscere qualcuno e col tempo innamorarsene nonostante i legami ufficiali... ma andarsi a scambiare i bigliettini fuori da un cesso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non voglio essere offensiva, forse lo sono stata, ma vorrei che tu leggessi quello che hai scritto come lo può leggere qualcuno con un po' di distacco...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

Io ho sospettato fosse ...Chen


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna stai scherzando vero?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Allora, intanto una considerazione sul bel tomo che hai incontrato.
> Colpisce che hai enfatizzato troppo in questo racconto il fatto che lui sia "qualcuno", che la sua giacca è costosa, la sua posizione, ecc. ecc.
> poi il fatto che tu dica che per questo non è un coglione... mi fa sbellicare dalle risate. Allora anche il Cialtry ha un nome, ha una carriera ventennale e ha un sacco di riconoscimenti... però rimane un coglione.
> Questo davvero ci sa fare e tu ci caschi come una pera... Dai!!!!
> ...


Allora Rita  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   (scusa ma la tua risposta mi ha fatto sorridere)
dunque...
Il fatto di indossare una giacca costosa e dei capelli l'ho sottolineato perchè noto subito quando una persona è vestita in un modo che mi piace. Intendevo una giacca particolare che si abbinava ai suoi capelli, particolari ma senza essere stravaganti.
Il suo status non significa nulla per me, se non il fatto che è una persona intelligente e che ha cominciato a fare carriera presto, se i miei conti non sono errati direi intorno ai diciotto, quindi precoce.
Il biglietto da visita dato davanti a un gabinetto può sembrare il top dello squallore.
Ma stavamo facendo una conversazione carina e probabilmente lavorando in un certo tipo di ambiente, gli sarà venuto spontaneo darmi il suo biglietto.
Sarebbe stata la stessa cosa se questa conversazione avesse avuto luogo in un altolocato caffè, o davanti allo sgabuzzino delle pulizie...
Certo, ammetto che letta così la cosa, sembra un pò triste  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ti dirò di più. Credo anche che lo abbia fatto apposta ad uscire dalla sala a metà film, perchè prima di uscire si è girato a guardare tra i posti, secondo me sperava che lo seguissi, non so perchè ma ho questa sensazione, solo che l'ha fatta sembrare una cosa molto casuale.

Per il resto...non so neanche chi sia.
Solo un bell'uomo brizzolato sulla quarantina.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lillyna stai scherzando vero?


tu che dici? io non so che pensare. Questo qua mi ha colto un pò alla sprovvista.
Sicuramente deve essere uno intraprendente. Pensa se usciva anche la moglie dalla sala..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

*seriamente*

Io adotto come metodo di valutazione delle persone immaginarmi di essere la controparte...
Tu cosa penseresti se fossi la moglie di uno che viene al cinema con te e simula problemi di prostata per agganciare ragazze di età per essere se non figlia almeno sorellina?
Per quanto riguarda il non partire a scrivere porcate in messamger ma in modo soft ...mi sembra il minimo soprattutto se deve salvaguardare un'immagine pubblica...
A me sembra un bel po' cialtri...e tu mi sembri molto ricettiva e in fase di stanca con il tuo ragazzo...e di questo dovresti occuparti seriamente


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> tu che dici? io non so che pensare. Questo qua mi ha colto un pò alla sprovvista.
> Sicuramente deve essere uno intraprendente. *Pensa se usciva anche la moglie dalla sala..*


C'ho pensato ... na bella figura di melda, fuori dal cesso pero'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> tu che dici? io non so che pensare. Questo qua mi ha colto un pò alla sprovvista.
> Sicuramente deve essere uno intraprendente. Pensa se usciva anche la moglie dalla sala..


Questo il suo metodo intraprendente l'ha utilizzato spesso e ...una scusa per la moglie l'ha sempre pronta...


----------



## Rebecca (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Allora Rita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti lilina... tu non hai detto giacca intonata... hai detto proprio giacca "costosa".
Allora io lo capisco benissimo che un uomo di successo ha un certo fascino... 
Quello che contesto è che ciò (e pure la carriera sfolgorante) facciano di lui una persona di "valore"... siano una garanzia contro la coglionaggine.
Quella osservazione sullo scambiarsi i bigliettini fuori dal cesso, io penso che due persone innamorate si possano scambiare un bacio voluttuoso anche dentro... ma sta ad esemplificare la situazione non così esaltante di fingere quegli stratagemmi per seguire un impulso e incappare in uno sconosciuto.
Alla fine questa cosa in sè può essere simpatica e divertente da raccontare... Quello che la rende una cosa che non mi convince, è la costruzione che ci hai fatto dopo...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu cosa penseresti se fossi la moglie di uno che viene al cinema con te e simula problemi di prostata per agganciare ragazze di età per essere se non figlia almeno sorellina?
















beh, dai i problemi di prostata mi auguro di no..

Beh, se fossi la moglie, probabilmente divorzierei...
Io adesso non è che voglio fare l'ingenua. Col mio ragazzo come vanno le cose? Calma piatta. Staticità. Nulla che vada troppo male,ma nulla di esaltante. Tutto normale, considerando che ormai ho appurato di avere un debole inguaribile per il suo amico(che è solo una cosa così e che dopo un suo approccio iniziale non ha avuto seguito).
Questa cosa mi è capitata, io non so come agire e non so che pensare. E' ovvio che uno sulla quarantina che invita una sopra ai venti a uscire per un caffè, non la invita per fare "AMICIZIA" ma semmai per qualcos'altro.
Mi ha detto chiaramente che la decisione di uscire è mia, e che gli fa comunque piacere chiacchierare con me. 
Boh?


----------



## Rebecca (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> beh, dai i problemi di prostata mi auguro di no..
> 
> Beh, se fossi la moglie, probabilmente divorzierei...
> Io adesso non è che voglio fare l'ingenua. Col mio ragazzo come vanno le cose? Calma piatta. Staticità. Nulla che vada troppo male,ma nulla di esaltante. Tutto normale, considerando che ormai ho appurato di avere un debole inguaribile per il suo amico(che è solo una cosa così e che dopo un suo approccio iniziale non ha avuto seguito).
> ...


Boh cosa?
A me sembra chiarissimo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> beh, dai i problemi di prostata mi auguro di no..
> 
> Beh, se fossi la moglie, probabilmente divorzierei...
> Io adesso non è che voglio fare l'ingenua. Col mio ragazzo come vanno le cose? Calma piatta. Staticità. Nulla che vada troppo male,ma nulla di esaltante. Tutto normale, considerando che ormai ho appurato di avere un debole inguaribile per il suo amico(che è solo una cosa così e che dopo un suo approccio iniziale non ha avuto seguito).
> ...


Dai hai un debole per l'amico del tuo ragazzo ...ti emoziona quello del pub ...ti intriga il quarantenne ...col tuo ragazzo non c'hai più voglia ...questa non è calma piatta è essere alla frutta!!
E fantasticare di uscire da una calma piatta con un quarantenne in vista sposato è volersi buttare nelle rapide...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Senti lilina... tu non hai detto giacca intonata... hai detto proprio giacca "costosa".
> Allora io lo capisco benissimo che un uomo di successo ha un certo fascino...
> Quello che contesto è che ciò (e pure la carriera sfolgorante) facciano di lui una persona di "valore"... siano una garanzia contro la coglionaggine.
> Quella osservazione sullo scambiarsi i bigliettini fuori dal cesso, io penso che due persone innamorate si possano scambiare un bacio voluttuoso anche dentro... ma sta ad esemplificare la situazione non così esaltante di fingere quegli stratagemmi per seguire un impulso e incappare in uno sconosciuto.
> Alla fine questa cosa in sè può essere simpatica e divertente da raccontare... Quello che la rende una cosa che non mi convince, è la costruzione che ci hai fatto dopo...


Volevo scrivere "indossava un xXXX" ma non mi sembrava bello scrivere il nome del cappotto. Siccome è un tipo di cappotto che a me piace molto, mi sono limitata a dire "costoso".
Dai Rita, non vederci il marcio dove non c'è...

Il fatto che dopo ho scoperto che fosse una persona di successo...mi ha stupita perchè la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata "ma come fa uno con il suo lavoro, a dare il suo biglietto a me, dentro un cinema?" Voglio dire, in quel tipo di ambiente dove lavora lui sarà pieno di ragazze, e anche belle, se uno vuole tradire la moglie o è a caccia di pollastrelle, non lo fa dentro un cinema, no?
Potrebbe anche essere un supercoglione, questo non lo nego, ma in effetti c'aveva un certo fascino, e non mi è sembrato stupido..tutto qua.

Spiegami la costruzione che ci ho fatto dopo..


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E fantasticare di uscire da una calma piatta con un quarantenne in vista sposato è volersi buttare nelle rapide...


Veramente non c'è molto da fantasticare. Non ho voglia di complicarmi la vita...
Ma non ti nego che mi farebbe piacere scambiarci altre due chiacchiere, anche se tramite e-mail.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Volevo scrivere "indossava un xXXX" ma non mi sembrava bello scrivere il nome del cappotto. Siccome è un tipo di cappotto che a me piace molto, mi sono limitata a dire "costoso".
> Dai Rita, non vederci il marcio dove non c'è...
> 
> Il fatto che dopo ho scoperto che fosse una persona di successo...mi ha stupita perchè la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata "ma come fa uno con il suo lavoro, a dare il suo biglietto a me, dentro un cinema?" Voglio dire, in quel tipo di ambiente dove lavora lui sarà pieno di ragazze, e anche belle, se uno vuole tradire la moglie o è a caccia di pollastrelle, non lo fa dentro un cinema, no?
> ...


Non so quale ambiente frequenti il tizio o tu supponga che lui frequenti ...ma belle ragazze che pensano di far carriera sono meno gratificanti di una ragazza qualsiasi che viene colpita dal suo fascino in un cinema e che non ha altro fine che uno scambio emotivo...


----------



## Rebecca (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Volevo scrivere "indossava un xXXX" ma non mi sembrava bello scrivere il nome del cappotto. Siccome è un tipo di cappotto che a me piace molto, mi sono limitata a dire "costoso".
> Dai Rita, non vederci il marcio dove non c'è...
> 
> Il fatto che dopo ho scoperto che fosse una persona di successo...mi ha stupita perchè la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata "ma come fa uno con il suo lavoro, a dare il suo biglietto a me, dentro un cinema?" Voglio dire, in quel tipo di ambiente dove lavora lui sarà pieno di ragazze, e anche belle, se uno vuole tradire la moglie o è a caccia di pollastrelle, non lo fa dentro un cinema, no?
> ...


Non parlavo mica di marcio... Parlavo di impressione superficiale... E non è una cosa così tremenda avere una piacevole impressione superficiale... 
Poi... le pollastrelle del suo ambiente potrebbero essere più pericolose di una bella sconosciuta conosciuta al cinema...
Per "costruzione" intendevo il concludere che è un coglione, il decidere che valga la pena di contattarlo e il passarci due ore per poi concludere che è una persona interessante.


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> beh, dai i problemi di prostata mi auguro di no..
> 
> Beh, se fossi la moglie, probabilmente divorzierei...
> Io adesso non è che voglio fare l'ingenua. Col mio ragazzo come vanno le cose? Calma piatta. Staticità. Nulla che vada troppo male,ma nulla di esaltante. Tutto normale, considerando che ormai ho appurato di avere un debole inguaribile per il suo amico(che è solo una cosa così e che dopo un suo approccio iniziale non ha avuto seguito).
> ...


Lillyna cara, io penso che intanto la tua storia col fidanzato è defunta... lo dimostra il fatto che cominci a vedere chi ti sta intorno... il suo amico.. il bell'uomo al cinema... è sintomatico...
Questa cosa ti è capitata sì, ma perchè la tua mente (cuore?) si è liberata dal fidanzato... 
Lui si è alzato apposta per vedere se lo seguivi.. e l'hai fatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mailea ti dice che capisce il fascino di quest'uomo e quello che senti... ma continua solo  se sei capace di viverti un'avventura e stop... cosa molto difficile, specie alla tua età (19?). Col tuo fidanzato credo proprio sia giunto il momento di chiedere la "pausa di riflessione"...
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so quale ambiente frequenti il tizio o tu supponga che lui frequenti ...ma belle ragazze che pensano di far carriera sono meno gratificanti di una ragazza qualsiasi che viene colpita dal suo fascino in un cinema e che non ha altro fine che uno scambio emotivo...


Lui mi ha detto il contrario, in chat. Ha detto che non è da lui fare questo genere di approccio e che, anche se non è la prima volta che gli capita di conoscere una ragazza più giovane in un luogo pubblico, io lo avevo colpito per la mia espressione ascetica e seria(????).
Mi ha raccontato come è il suo ambiente, e che le ragazze sono tutte molto belle e intraprendenti e più di una volta ha sentito una certa tentazione verso alcune colleghe, ma essendo sposato da alcuni anni, ha lasciato perdere.
Poi ha detto che non è in cerca di niente, nè che si aspetta nulla da me, ma solo che gli farebbe piacere se continuassi a contattarlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Lui mi ha detto il contrario, in chat. Ha detto che *non è da lui fare questo genere di approccio* e che, anche se non è la prima volta che gli capita di conoscere una ragazza più giovane in un luogo pubblico, io lo avevo colpito per la mia espressione ascetica e seria(????).
> Mi ha raccontato come è il suo ambiente, e che le ragazze sono tutte molto belle e intraprendenti e più di una volta ha sentito una certa tentazione verso alcune colleghe, ma essendo sposato da alcuni anni, ha lasciato perdere.
> Poi ha detto che *non è in cerca di niente*, nè che si aspetta nulla da me, ma solo che gli farebbe piacere se continuassi a contattarlo.








































...che ambiente frequenta? Zelig?


----------



## Rebecca (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Lui mi ha detto il contrario, in chat. Ha detto che non è da lui fare questo genere di approccio e che, anche se non è la prima volta che gli capita di conoscere una ragazza più giovane in un luogo pubblico, io lo avevo colpito per la mia espressione ascetica e seria(????).
> Mi ha raccontato come è il suo ambiente, e che le ragazze sono tutte molto belle e intraprendenti e più di una volta ha sentito una certa tentazione verso alcune colleghe, ma essendo sposato da alcuni anni, ha lasciato perdere.
> Poi ha detto che non è in cerca di niente, nè che si aspetta nulla da me, ma solo che gli farebbe piacere se continuassi a contattarlo.


Che paraculo...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Per "costruzione" intendevo il concludere che è un coglione, il decidere che valga la pena di contattarlo e il passarci due ore per poi concludere che è una persona interessante.


Ma no Rita, l'ho contattato per curiosità. Mi aveva colpita.
Non ho deciso niente, ma per quel poco che ci ho parlato, mi è parsa una persona molto accorta, a modo, e ha tirato fuori argomenti interessanti, abbiamo parlato del suo lavoro e della politica.
Dice di avermi dato il contatto msn perchè non ha molto tempo per uscire, dato che lavora sempre.


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Scusate.*

Io lo trovo un grande stronzone (di 2metri) oltre che cafone.

Va a cinema con la moglie, e va ad acchiappare ragazze fuori dai cessi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   povera moglie  

	
	
		
		
	


	





C'avra' pure la giacca superturbo, intonata con i capelli ... ma cervello zero.


Una bella scatola con tanto di carta regalo e fiocco d'occasione ... contenuto della scatola ahime' molto scadente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ma no Rita, l'ho contattato per curiosità. Mi aveva colpita.
> Non ho deciso niente, ma per quel poco che ci ho parlato, mi è parsa una persona molto accorta, a modo, e ha tirato fuori argomenti interessanti, abbiamo parlato del suo lavoro e della politica.
> Dice di avermi dato il contatto msn perchè* non ha molto tempo per uscire*, dato che lavora sempre.








































   così lo sai prima che puoi avere giusto il tempo del motel .... 4 stelle però...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Lillyna cara, io penso che intanto la tua storia col fidanzato è defunta... lo dimostra il fatto che cominci a vedere chi ti sta intorno... il suo amico.. il bell'uomo al cinema... è sintomatico...
> Questa cosa ti è capitata sì, ma perchè la tua mente (cuore?) si è liberata dal fidanzato...
> Lui si è alzato apposta per vedere se lo seguivi.. e l'hai fatto
> 
> ...


 
Grazie, Mailea, forse sarò da ricovero ma...

Non è defunta la storia col mio ragazzo, oggi abbiamo passato una bella giornata insieme al centro. Un giornata bella e tranquilla, anche se un pò piovosa.

Non ho 19anni , ma 25 a dispetto del mio nick, e anche se non sono "una donna vissuta" non sono ingenua al 100%, non sto fantasticando niente di che.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Lilli*

Queste babbione senza sogni te l'hanno distrutto il figo elegante e raffinato...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io lo trovo un grande stronzone (di 2metri) oltre che cafone.
> 
> Va a cinema con la moglie, e va ad acchiappare ragazze fuori dai cessi
> 
> ...


 
Dici? Io ho pensato la stessa cosa: "povera moglie" ma poi mi sono messa un attimo la mano sulla coscienza e mi sono detta "dovrei starmi zitta"





ma non so perchè, è solo una sensazione, stronzone o no, non sento che è uno che queste cose le fa abitualmente.
anche il gesto di darmi il biglietto...gli tremava un pò la mano, e l'ho visto un pò indeciso, non ci ha messo la solita viscida fluidità degli altri quarantenni ( e credimi che ne so qualcosa, di questo!!!)


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ma no Rita, l'ho contattato per curiosità. Mi aveva colpita.
> Non ho deciso niente, ma per quel poco che ci ho parlato, mi è parsa una persona molto accorta, a modo, e ha tirato fuori argomenti interessanti, abbiamo parlato del suo lavoro e della politica.
> Dice di avermi dato il contatto msn perchè non ha molto tempo per uscire, dato che lavora sempre.



BEATA GIOVENTU!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  SCAPPAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Rebecca (13 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Queste babbione senza sogni te l'hanno distrutto il figo elegante e raffinato...


ma no,.. l'abbiamo solo un po' stropicciato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Dici? Io ho pensato la stessa cosa: "povera moglie" ma poi mi sono messa un attimo la mano sulla coscienza e mi sono detta "dovrei starmi zitta"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo ha stile!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> te l'hanno distrutto il figo elegante e raffinato...


Hai ragione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




va bè, figo no, ma piacente sì, dai. E raffinato forse no, ma neanche il solito ignorantone grezzo.
Elegante è eccessivo...direi piuttosto casual con un tocco di stile!


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Dici? Io ho pensato la stessa cosa: "povera moglie" ma poi mi sono messa un attimo la mano sulla coscienza e mi sono detta "dovrei starmi zitta"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RI-BEATA GIOVENTU'!

Lillyna, dai non trovare scuse ed alibi per questo marpione, su


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

eccheccavolo....però...
Io ci sto provando a spiegare le mie motivazioni.
Ma è chiaro che non posso rendere nell'insieme tutta la gamma di sensazioni che passano nella testa di una persona durante un incontro casuale.
Se io dicessi che è stato carino il suo modo di attaccare bottone, indipendentemente dal posto... faticherei a spiegare il perchè e il per come, una persona che non si trovava lì e in quel momento , chiaramente , leggendo le mie parole, farebbe presto a farsi un certo quadretto della cosa.

Ma posso assicurare che ne ho conosciuti di quarantenni che volevano attaccare bottone con me, e provarci, e quello che ha ottenuto di più da me si è preso una bella unghiata sul polso..


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> RI-BEATA GIOVENTU'!
> 
> Lillyna, dai non trovare scuse ed alibi per questo marpione, su


Nessun alibi. Che sia un marpione non ci piove. Però è il tipo di marpione che a me non dispiace!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> eccheccavolo....però...
> Io ci sto provando a spiegare le mie motivazioni.
> Ma è chiaro che non posso rendere nell'insieme tutta la gamma di sensazioni che passano nella testa di una persona durante un incontro casuale.
> Se io dicessi che è stato carino il suo modo di attaccare bottone, indipendentemente dal posto... faticherei a spiegare il perchè e il per come, una persona che non si trovava lì e in quel momento , chiaramente , leggendo le mie parole, farebbe presto a farsi un certo quadretto della cosa.
> ...


Mica mi sembri del tutto sprovveduta e il tipo un certo stile ce l'ha indubbiamente ...meglio di quello che cerca di sollevarti la gonna ...ma che non ci possa uscire nulla di buono a me sembra evidente...sarà stato anche emozionato (meno male!), ma a un'emozione non corrisponde obbligatoriamente qualcosa di buono ...e tu cosa pensi di poterci ricavare dall'interessante marito di un'altra?


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Grazie, Mailea, forse sarò da ricovero ma...
> 
> Non è defunta la storia col mio ragazzo, oggi abbiamo passato una bella giornata insieme al centro. Un giornata bella e tranquilla, anche se un pò piovosa.
> 
> Non ho 19anni , ma 25 a dispetto del mio nick, e anche se non sono "una donna vissuta" non sono ingenua al 100%, non sto fantasticando niente di che.


Non sei da ricovero ciccia, ti ripeto che anche io non sono insensibile al fascino di un bell'uomo elegante e benfatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi riferivo all'età per quanto riguarda la capacità di viverti un'avventura senza conseguenze e strascichi sentimentali... roba difficile anche per molte donne mature... perchè di questo si tratterebbe... un usa e getta (ma subito però!) diversamente chiudi anche il contatto messenger perchè andresti incontro a guai... e tu, che non sei ingenua, lo sai... prima il caffè, poi.... e dopo ci caschi come una pera cotta con il cuoricino...
Tornando al fidanzato, la giornatina tranquilla che avete passato oggi non vuol dire che non gli vuoi bene e che non stai serena con lui, anche io passo dei momenti sereni con mio fratello, ma la mia impressione che la vostra storia sia finita non cambia... mi spiace...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Non sei da ricovero ciccia, ti ripeto che anche io non sono insensibile al fascino di un bell'uomo elegante e benfatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Anche io sento l'odore di guai (questo anche per rispondere a Persa) e ci ho già pensato varie volte, in quel poco spazio da ieri a oggi. Non credo di poter ricavare nulla di buono da uno sposato...
Mi ricordo di una volta (avevo aperto un thread tempo fa sull'argomento) in cui sono stata con uno sposato con figli...e si è rivelato una delusione mostruosa, specie a letto.

Comunque, al mio ragazzo sono legata. Non ho mai pensato seriamente di lasciarlo, se devo essere sincera.Non è per la paura di stare sola.Mi rendo conto che se per un solo giorno non lo sento,poi mi manca.Gli ho telefonato anche ieri sera dopo il cinema, solo per raccontargli del film.
Ha tremila difetti (e chi non li ha), ho un calo di desiderio nei suoi confronti da un pò, ha dei genitori insopportabili con cui spesso mi trovo a litigare, probabilmente non è un esempio di limpidezza nemmeno lui (fino a poco tempo fa parlava con una signora sulla quarantina in chat, pure lui, e ho la sensazione che abbia avuto una scappatella durante un suo viaggio all'estero, anche se non me lo ha mai detto). Qualche volta è insopportabile, e presuntuoso, e qualche volta logorroico.
Ma gli voglio bene.
Ci tengo a precisare che nonostante mi si sia presentata l'occasione per tradirlo più di una volta, finora non l'ho mai fatto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Anche io sento l'odore di guai (questo anche per rispondere a Persa) e ci ho già pensato varie volte, in quel poco spazio da ieri a oggi. Non credo di poter ricavare nulla di buono da uno sposato...
> Mi ricordo di una volta (avevo aperto un thread tempo fa sull'argomento) in cui sono stata con uno sposato con figli...e si è rivelato una delusione mostruosa, specie a letto.
> 
> Comunque, al mio ragazzo sono legata. Non ho mai pensato seriamente di lasciarlo, se devo essere sincera.Non è per la paura di stare sola.Mi rendo conto che se per un solo giorno non lo sento,poi mi manca.Gli ho telefonato anche ieri sera dopo il cinema, solo per raccontargli del film.
> ...


Parli del tuo ragazzo come si parla di un marito un po' noioso dopo trentanni di matrimonio quando ormai si è sui 60 e non si ha né voglia né possibilità di rimettersi in gioco...
Non sono su questi sentimenti che ci si può avviare a costruire una vita insieme a 25 anni!!!!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Parli del tuo ragazzo come si parla di un marito un po' noioso dopo trentanni di matrimonio quando ormai si è sui 60 e non si ha né voglia né possibilità di rimettersi in gioco...
> Non sono su questi sentimenti che ci si può avviare a costruire una vita insieme a 25 anni!!!!


Veramente vorrei prima costruire la mia di vita, Persa...
L'idea di costruire una vita con un'altra persona, per ora è ben lontana, specie dopo la disastrosa botta nei denti che ho preso qualche anno fa. 
Non fa per me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Veramente vorrei prima costruire la mia di vita, Persa...
> L'idea di costruire una vita con un'altra persona, per ora è ben lontana, specie dopo la disastrosa botta nei denti che ho preso qualche anno fa.
> Non fa per me.


...e in questa prospettiva ti va bene un rapporto confortevole senza voli...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Gennaio 2008)

Non hai idea come vola invece ....il tempo...e come fuggono le occasioni della vita...


----------



## Iago (14 Gennaio 2008)

*lillyna*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Sto per scoppiare, devo dirlo a qualcuno in qualche modo!!!!
> 
> Sabato sera. Ieri, solo 24 ore, ma sembra tre secoli fa.
> Ci organizziamo in 5 , tutte amiche, tutte donne.
> ...




...non è stato per sbaglio!

gli uomini guardano per vedere
le donne guardano per essere guardate ...figuriamoci quando toccano pure 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   che doveva fare sto tipo? ha fatto quello che potendo farebbero tutti, perchè è uno stronzone Marì? una 25enne che lancia messaggi a un 40enne accompagnato non li và a vedere? no...eresiaaa


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non è stato per sbaglio!
> 
> gli uomini guardano per vedere
> le donne guardano per essere guardate ...figuriamoci quando toccano pure
> ...


E' uno stronzone ed un cafone perche' quella sera (in particolare) era con la moglie ... echecazzz, e' in servizio di stronzate 24ore su 24?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non è stato per sbaglio!
> 
> gli uomini guardano per vedere
> le donne guardano per essere guardate ...figuriamoci quando toccano pure
> ...


 
E' stato per sbaglio, da noi il sabato sera al cinema c'è una ressa che non te ne fai un'idea, e stavamo entrambi in mezzo alla coda.
I segnali comunque li ha lanciati lui, mica io.
Io mi sono limitata a raccoglierli, e neanche tutti.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non hai idea come vola invece ....il tempo...e come fuggono le occasioni della vita...


che vuoi dire?


----------



## Iago (14 Gennaio 2008)

*yes...*



Mari' ha detto:


> E' uno stronzone ed un cafone perche' quella sera (in particolare) era con la moglie ... echecazzz, e' in servizio di stronzate 24ore su 24?



...però si dà il caso che una 25enne (e a quanto ho capito gnocca pure...) 
lo nota 
e si fà notare, 
e il gioco è fatto...pecchè amma criminalizzà a stu tipo??


----------



## Iago (14 Gennaio 2008)

*...*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> E' stato per sbaglio, da noi il sabato sera al cinema c'è una ressa che non te ne fai un'idea, e stavamo entrambi in mezzo alla coda.
> * I segnali comunque li ha lanciati lui, mica io.*
> Io mi sono limitata a raccoglierli, e neanche tutti.


...leggendoti ho avuto l'impressione che fosse successo l'opposto, mi sarò sbagliato.


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...però si dà il caso che una 25enne (e a quanto ho capito gnocca pure...)
> lo nota
> e si fà notare,
> e il gioco è fatto...pecchè amma *criminalizzà* a stu tipo??


MICA HO DETTO CH'E' UN TERRORISTA   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho detto che almeno quando esce con la moglie si potrebbe astenere dal fare il galletto, e' difficile? IMPOSSIBILE rispettare la moglie, almeno in pubblico?!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...però si dà il caso che una 25enne (e a quanto ho capito gnocca pure...)
> lo nota
> e si fà notare,
> e il gioco è fatto...pecchè amma criminalizzà a stu tipo??


è quello il punto ...non sono gnocca nè appariscente....


----------



## Old Confù (14 Gennaio 2008)

Eh Lilly,Lilly...mi sa che in qst periodo hai l'ormone un pò ballerino!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ti capisco capita, di inviare e captare segnali di seduzione....

occhio però perchè mi sembra una situazione ad altissimo rischio!!!
Troppo intrigante, un pò peccaminosa e con una bella dose di paletti...insomma un cocktail esplosivo dal quale sarebbe meglio stare alla larga...se ci si riesce


----------



## Iago (14 Gennaio 2008)

*...*



Mari' ha detto:


> MICA HO DETTO CH'E' UN TERRORISTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...ha dato un indirizzo...punto.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Eh Lilly,Lilly...mi sa che in qst periodo hai l'ormone un pò ballerino!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O forse un pò di noia...perchè se penso al sesso l'idea non mi tira proprio. Ne col mio ragazzo, nè con l'amico, nè con lo sconosciuto.
Sono in un periodo di refrattarietà totale.
Quindi resta un mistero del perchè e il per come vengo "abbordata". Non mi era mai successa una cosa del genere da single e nemmeno certi episodi con questa frequenza.
Sono pure ingrassata un bel pò.
E' un mistero.


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ha dato un indirizzo...punto.


Buonanotte Iago, vatt a cucca' ... e tanti tanti AUGURI!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> MICA HO DETTO CH'E' UN TERRORISTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa se te lo dico Mari' ma in questa frase vedo parecchia ipocrisia! 

Che significa "almeno in pubblico"?!?

Se lo faceva al cinema con gli amici e nn con la moglie era meno stronzone e cafone (secondo il tuo metro di giudizio ovviamente..) ?


----------



## Old Confù (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> O forse un pò di noia...perchè se penso al sesso l'idea non mi tira proprio. Ne col mio ragazzo, nè con l'amico, nè con lo sconosciuto.
> Sono in un periodo di refrattarietà totale.
> Quindi resta un mistero del perchè e il per come vengo "abbordata". Non mi era mai successa una cosa del genere da single e nemmeno certi episodi con questa frequenza.
> Sono pure ingrassata un bel pò.
> E' un mistero.


 
forse capteranno l'insoddisfazione...il fatto che non sembri proprio pensarci!!!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho detto che almeno quando esce con la moglie si potrebbe astenere dal fare il galletto, e' difficile? IMPOSSIBILE rispettare la moglie, almeno in pubblico?!


Hai senza dubbio ragione, ma io non penso che sia uno abitudinario, che quando esce con la moglie appena lei si gira fa il coglione con altre...poi ovviamente è una mia supposizione, comunque non ho visto premeditazione nei suoi gesti, erano spontanei, ma non sembravano "collaudati"...sai che intendo per "collaudati", vero?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> forse capteranno l'insoddisfazione...il fatto che non sembri proprio pensarci!!!


Sì, può darsi


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa se te lo dico Mari' ma in questa frase vedo parecchia ipocrisia!
> 
> Che significa "almeno in pubblico"?!?
> 
> Se lo faceva al cinema con gli amici e nn con la moglie era meno stronzone e cafone (secondo il tuo metro di giudizio ovviamente..) ?


No Fedi' per me resta STRONZONE E CAFONE ... ma almeno *quella* sera si poteva comportare in modo migliore ... credo/penso che il suo stile (di stronzo) e' spontaneo e gli e' impossibile alcuna modifica.


----------



## Iago (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> No Fedi' per me resta STRONZONE E CAFONE ... ma almeno *quella* sera si poteva comportare in modo migliore ... credo/penso che il suo stile (di stronzo) e' spontaneo e gli e' impossibile alcuna modifica.



...ma come sei rigida


----------



## Old Confù (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai senza dubbio ragione, ma _*io non penso che sia uno* *abitudinario,*_ che quando esce con la moglie appena lei si gira fa il coglione con altre...poi ovviamente è una mia supposizione, comunque non ho visto premeditazione nei suoi gesti, erano spontanei, ma non sembravano "collaudati"...sai che intendo per "collaudati", vero?


'nzomma, Lilly...su questo non ci giurerei...uno che non è un abitudinario, ammesso che ti chieda la sigaretta, poi cerca di non andare oltre, non arriva a lasciare il biglietto da visita, sarà un bel furbetto che sa di fare colpo e cerca di giocarsi le sue carte!!!


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai senza dubbio ragione, ma io non penso che sia uno abitudinario, che quando esce con la moglie appena lei si gira fa il coglione con altre...poi ovviamente è una mia supposizione, comunque non ho visto premeditazione nei suoi gesti, erano spontanei, *ma non sembravano "collaudati".**..sai che intendo per "collaudati", vero?*


*
Non ci credo, ha un suo stile ignoto a te.*


*Vuoi provare a spegarmelo?*


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma come sei rigida



... da quando la correttezza si chiama "rigidita'?


----------



## Iago (14 Gennaio 2008)

*???*



cofusa27q ha detto:


> 'nzomma, Lilly...su questo non ci giurerei...uno che non è un abitudinario, ammesso che ti chieda la sigaretta, poi cerca di non andare oltre, non arriva a lasciare il biglietto da visita, sarà un bel furbetto che sa di fare colpo e cerca di giocarsi le sue carte!!!



Marì, mai sentito parlare del fascino dei 40enni sulle 25enni?


----------



## Iago (14 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> *
> Non ci credo, ha un suo stile ignoto a te.*
> 
> 
> *Vuoi provare a spegarmelo?*


ha uno stile che è piaciuto a Lillyna.


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ha uno stile che è piaciuto a Lillyna.



Ho visto, me ne sto rendendo conto ... Lillyna ha chiesto una opinione, ed io le ho espresso la mia, tutto qua.


----------



## Old Confù (14 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Marì, mai sentito parlare del fascino dei 40enni sulle 25enni?


se per di più è un 40enne figo,colto,intraprendente e impaccato di soldi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...credo che non conquisti solo le 25enni


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> se per di più è un 40enne figo,colto,intraprendente e impaccato di soldi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dipende ...

*Ognuno è norma di sè stesso* ... come ben dice la firma di Iago ... dipende da cosa si va cercando.


----------



## Old Confù (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dipende ...
> 
> *Ognuno è norma di sè stesso* ... come ben dice la firma di Iago ... dipende da cosa si va cercando.


 
è vero! infatti era una risposta a Iago...su quali carte si stia giocando, e in cosa consista il suo fascino...

P.S. ma ho letto che oggi è il compleanno di Iago(sempre se è giusta e aggiornata la scritta!)Tanti auguri allora!!!


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> se per di più è un 40enne *figo,colto,intraprendente e impaccato di soldi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... inoltre lui fa gioco/presa su questa immagine di se ... infichiandosene di chi ha al suo fianco: La moglie.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Non ci credo, ha un suo stile ignoto a te.*
> 
> 
> *Vuoi provare a spegarmelo?*


Ok, ci provo.
Ti è capitato, quando avevi la mia età che uno più grande di te di parecchio ci provasse con te?
A me parecchie volte, dico davvero.
In genere quando uno è abitudinario ad usare certi metodi per rimorchiare una ragazza più giovane, si nota, i suoi gesti e le sue parole suonano meno spontanei, hanno il sapore di una cosa "collaudata" . Questo perchè, parecchi quarantenni, sanno che la mia generazione oggi è abbastanza "sveglia" da quel punto di vista e ritengono che sia possibile ottenere il massimo risultato con il minimo sforzo.
Spesso sottovalutano la capacità di osservazione di una di venti anni, che non sarà una donna vissuta ma neanche una stupida...e ti assicuro che io me ne accorgo se una persona fa con me un gesto che ha fatto prima con altre 100.
Ho notato che gli tremava leggermente la mano mentre mi dava il suo biglietto, non so se fosse la paura della moglie (ma non penso), se avesse un principio di malattia nervosa (ma lo escludo), o se addirittura fosse arrivato a simulare (eccheddiamine).

Ho avuto svariati appuntamenti al buio, per conoscere di persona uomini, a volte anche ragazze, con cui avevo soltanto chattato o messaggiato.
La prima volta che lo fai, ti batte molto forte il cuore, e hai un lieve senso di panico.
Ma dopo due o tre volte ti abitui. La quarta o quinta volta, hai solo un senso di suspance e ti domandi con curiosità che cosa troverai di là.
Voglio dire: se lui fosse stato abituato a dare il suo biglietto da visita in quelle circostanze, lo avrebbe fatto con maggiore scioltezza e non gli sarebbe tremata leggermente la mano nel porgermelo.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... inoltre lui fa gioco/presa su questa immagine di se ... infichiandosene di chi ha al suo fianco: La moglie.


Sono d'accordo con te Marì, guarda al 100%. anche io esprimerei la stessa opinione in un thread del genere.
Ma io non so niente di questa persona. Non sono sicurissima che la donna sia sua moglie, anche se gli ho visto un anello al dito e anche se lui ha detto di essere sposato da alcuni anni. Non so che razza di matrimonio sia il suo, non so il perchè arrivare a fare una cosa così con la moglie che ti aspetta in sala.
Le apparenze non sono certo belle e concordo con te: in questo c'è una mancanza di stile.
Ma qualche volta lo stile è anche far passare con tanta facilità una cosa così, che manca totalmente di stile, per una cosa simpatica e casuale.
Mi viene in mente la cosiddetta "merda d'autore"


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> è vero! infatti era una risposta a Iago...su quali carte si stia giocando, e in cosa consista il suo fascino...
> 
> P.S. ma ho letto che oggi è il compleanno di Iago(sempre se è giusta e aggiornata la scritta!)Tanti auguri allora!!!


Non lo so confusa..il fascino è fascino, è soggettiva la cosa, non te lo so spiegare.
Se fosse stato un altro non me lo sarei filato.
Ma io l'ho notato subito appena entrata nel cinema, comunque.
Voglio dire: bello senza essere pacchiano, vestito con gusto. Muscoloso, curato, altissimo. Non appariscente, ma impossibile non notarlo data l'altezza.Occhi affettuosi, non gli occhi di chi ti fa lo scanner attraverso i vestiti.
Virile ma con qualcosa di attenuato. Probabilmente se chiedi alla mia amica ti dirà che era tipo Frankenstein...è soggettivo!


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> *Ok, ci provo.*
> Ti è capitato, quando avevi la mia età che uno più grande di te di parecchio ci provasse con te?
> A me parecchie volte, dico davvero.
> In genere quando uno è abitudinario ad usare certi metodi per rimorchiare una ragazza più giovane, si nota, i suoi gesti e le sue parole suonano meno spontanei, hanno il sapore di una cosa "collaudata" . Questo perchè, parecchi quarantenni, sanno che la mia generazione oggi è abbastanza "sveglia" da quel punto di vista e ritengono che sia possibile ottenere il massimo risultato con il minimo sforzo.
> ...


Lillyna cara io scherzavo, sai? ... avevo capito in primis


Anche se le nostre generazioni (tu ed io) sono lontanissime, sono scresciuta in un ambiente di adulti, ai miei tempi non esisteva internet, ma non credere che eravamo meno svegli di voi ... quindi so cosa vuoi intendere, guarda che noi (quelli della mia eta') abbiamo fatto il 68  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   siamo stati terribili, ma quelli sposati c'ho avuto sempre una allergia


Io alla tua eta' ero gia sposata ed avevo gia un figlio di tre anni ... quello che noto (posso?) in voi 25-30enni maschi e femmine siete molto immaturi, fate errori da adolescenti, e vi avventurate in missioni impossibili che vi fanno solo perdere tempo.

Perdonami, ma ti sto parlando da mamma.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lillyna cara io scherzavo, sai? ... avevo capito in primis
> 
> 
> Anche se le nostre generazioni (tu ed io) sono lontanissime, sono scresciuta in un ambiente di adulti, ai miei tempi non esisteva internet, ma non credere che eravamo meno svegli di voi ... quindi so cosa vuoi intendere, guarda che noi (quelli della mia eta') abbiamo fatto il 68
> ...


Hai ragione da vendere!!!
Io ho fatto un grosso errore, madornale, qualche anno fa.
Da allora queste sono diventate solo inezie.
Capricci, probabilmente. Una ricerca di spensieratezza per la pesantezza che ho già pagato in passato.
Però mi sento viva così, non mi importa di sentirmi immatura, se devo dirti la verità...me ne frega assai poco...
non riesco ad essere troppo stabile nei miei affetti, nelle mie cose, nei miei legami.
Sono incoerente.
Probabilmente se le cose fossero girate diversamente, quella volta, sarei anche io sposata e con un bambino di tre\quattro anni, ma il passato è il passato.
E adesso sinceramente non ci voglio più pensare....


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai ragione da vendere!!!
> Io ho fatto un grosso errore, madornale, qualche anno fa.
> Da allora queste sono diventate solo inezie.
> Capricci, probabilmente. Una ricerca di spensieratezza per la pesantezza che ho già pagato in passato.
> ...


Cara sei giovanissima ed hai il diritto di aspirare a quello che vuoi nella vita, tutto e' iniziare ... non farti succhiare la vita da uomini vampiri.

Ti auguro quello che il tuo cuore desidera, non sara' un uomo impegnato quello che te lo potra' dare, credimi.

Ti abbraccio Lillyna, buonanotte.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara sei giovanissima ed hai il diritto di aspirare a quello che vuoi nella vita, tutto e' iniziare ... non farti succhiare la vita da uomini vampiri.
> 
> Ti auguro quello che il tuo cuore desidera, non sara' un uomo impegnato quello che te lo potra' dare, credimi.
> 
> Ti abbraccio Lillyna, buonanotte.


Buonanotte, grazie, però domani me lo spieghi che cosa intendi per "uomini vampiri"...ok?


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Buonanotte, grazie, però domani me lo spieghi che cosa intendi per *"uomini vampiri"*...ok?


Semplice, sanno solo prendere ed alimentare se stessi.


----------



## Rebecca (14 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa se te lo dico Mari' ma in questa frase vedo parecchia ipocrisia!
> 
> Che significa "almeno in pubblico"?!?
> 
> Se lo faceva al cinema con gli amici e nn con la moglie era meno stronzone e cafone (secondo il tuo metro di giudizio ovviamente..) ?


Secondo me sì.
Nel sensco che al cinema con gli amici nemmeno va fatto.
Ma la presenza della moglie è un'agravante, perchè significa totale noncuranza e nemmeno una minima apprensione di essere scoperto.


----------



## Rebecca (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai senza dubbio ragione, ma io non penso che sia uno abitudinario, che quando esce con la moglie appena lei si gira fa il coglione con altre...poi ovviamente è una mia supposizione, comunque non ho visto premeditazione nei suoi gesti, erano spontanei, ma non sembravano "collaudati"...sai che intendo per "collaudati", vero?


Appunto... è la sponaneità che puzza di collaudo...


----------



## Rebecca (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ok, ci provo.
> Ti è capitato, quando avevi la mia età che uno più grande di te di parecchio ci provasse con te?
> A me parecchie volte, dico davvero.
> In genere quando uno è abitudinario ad usare certi metodi per rimorchiare una ragazza più giovane, si nota, i suoi gesti e le sue parole suonano meno spontanei, hanno il sapore di una cosa "collaudata" . Questo perchè, parecchi quarantenni, sanno che la mia generazione oggi è abbastanza "sveglia" da quel punto di vista e ritengono che sia possibile ottenere il massimo risultato con il minimo sforzo.
> ...


Io ho 3 zii tra i 40 e 50 e gli trema sempre la mano... C'è gente a cui le mani tremano.


----------



## Rebecca (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente la cosiddetta "merda d'autore"


Cosa si arriva a sostenere pur di farsi andar bene l'indigeribile.
Comunque sai Lillyna... 'se questa cosa ti prende tanto, se sei disposta a farti male pur sapendo che è un errore, allora si vede che di questo hai bisogno.
Del resto io dai miei errori credo di aver imparato qualcosa, non li ripeterei più, ma non penso nemmeno di essermi propriamente pentita. Non ho tradito mai nessuno però, erano errori che facevano male solo a me.


----------



## Old Confù (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non lo so confusa..il fascino è fascino, è soggettiva la cosa, non te lo so spiegare.
> Se fosse stato un altro non me lo sarei filato.
> Ma io l'ho notato subito appena entrata nel cinema, comunque.
> Voglio dire: bello senza essere pacchiano, vestito con gusto. Muscoloso, curato, altissimo. Non appariscente, ma impossibile non notarlo data l'altezza.Occhi affettuosi, *non gli occhi di chi ti fa lo scanner attraverso i vestiti.*
> Virile ma con qualcosa di attenuato. Probabilmente se chiedi alla mia amica ti dirà che era tipo Frankenstein...è soggettivo!


 
Lilly, spesso e volentieri non è così semplice riconoscere il classico marpione dalla forma più evoluta....


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Allora io lo capisco benissimo che un uomo di successo ha un certo fascino...
> Quello che contesto è che ciò (e pure la carriera sfolgorante) facciano di lui una persona di "valore"... siano una garanzia contro la coglionaggine.


 
Concordo perfettamente (brava Rita, sempre più saggia!!!). E concordo anche con Persa, Lyllina davvero dovresti seriamente prendere in considerazione che la tua storia non va...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io ho 3 zii tra i 40 e 50 e gli trema sempre la mano... C'è gente a cui le mani tremano.


Non è possibile Rita, perchè una cosa del genere gli impedirebbe di lavorare bene.


----------



## Rebecca (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non è possibile Rita, perchè una cosa del genere gli impedirebbe di lavorare bene.


Tesoro, uno di questi miei zii è chirurgo.
Davvero, so che sembra incredibile... Gli tremano le mani come agli altri due... Però è chiururgo e sembra che quando è in sala operatoria, o quando ha comunque degli strumenti in mano e fa qualcosa di pratico, non tremino più.


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Sto per scoppiare, devo dirlo a qualcuno in qualche modo!!!!
> 
> 
> Che faccio? Che ne pensate?
> ...


Da uomo: non c'è mistero... E' uno che ci ha provato, e lo ha saputo fare. Ci può stare. Omettendo i giudizi sul tipo (perchè sono fatti suoi e di sua moglie, non è il tuo uomo e non te lo devi sposare...), ti dico: dov'è il problema ? Tu lo sai già quello che vuoi fare. E lo farai senza dare alcun peso a quello che ti diciamo qui. E fai bene, sia chiaro.....
Non sono d'accordo su chi ti dice di mollare il tuo ragazzo. Aspetta un pò, anzi, questo è il banco di prova....


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io ho 3 zii tra i 40 e 50 e gli trema sempre la mano... C'è gente a cui le mani tremano.


 
Poi.... ci son anche quelli seppur giovani ma col parkinson !


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Da uomo: non c'è mistero... E' uno che ci ha provato, e lo ha saputo fare. Ci può stare. Omettendo i giudizi sul tipo (perchè sono fatti suoi e di sua moglie, non è il tuo uomo e non te lo devi sposare...), ti dico: dov'è il problema ? Tu lo sai già quello che vuoi fare. E lo farai senza dare alcun peso a quello che ti diciamo qui. E fai bene, sia chiaro.....
> Non sono d'accordo su chi ti dice di mollare il tuo ragazzo. Aspetta un pò, anzi, questo è il banco di prova....


No Jesus, te lo dico chiaramente: non ho già deciso cosa fare, non lo so se continuo con questa corrispondenda.


----------



## Old fay (14 Gennaio 2008)

Much noise for nothing, ti direbbe Shakespeare...
Scusa Lilyna, tutto sto casino per una scopata?????


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Tesoro, uno di questi miei zii è chirurgo.
> Davvero, so che sembra incredibile... Gli tremano le mani come agli altri due... Però è chiururgo e sembra che quando è in sala operatoria, o quando ha comunque degli strumenti in mano e fa qualcosa di pratico, non tremino più.


Tu Rita mi fai morire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Comunque qualcosa di pratico lo stava facendo...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Much noise for nothing, ti direbbe Shakespeare...
> Scusa Lilyna, tutto sto casino per una scopata?????


Veramente non è successo niente del genere.
O_O io ho solo aperto un thread su un incontro casuale che mi è capitato sabato.
Mi stavo chiedendo se cercarlo o lasciar cadere tutto nel vuoto.


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

Cara Lillyna, ho letto tutto il thread.
A me non è mai capitato di avere storie lunghe, ma sono sincera, qualche dubbio sull'amore che dici ancora di provare per il tuo ragazzo mi viene... Probabilmente non è più esattamente amore, ma affetto, legame, sicurezza.
Io penso che tu debba esaminare a fondo i tuoi sentimenti per lui, non basta dire che con lui stai bene, che ti fa tenerezza e lo ami per chiudere il discorso relativo al vostro rapporto.
E' ovvio che poi, mancando gli stimoli nel confronto con il tuo ragazzo (che è quello che più mi sembra evidente dalla tue parole), tutto ciò che ti accade intorno ti provoca GIUSTAMENTE (per il tuo stato d'animo) emozione, scossoni, voglia di approfondire la conoscenza...
E questo bel quarantenne, che ha dimostrato voglia di conoscerti e probabilmente di fare altro (dal momento che difficilmente un uomo sposato ha voglia di fare due chiacchiere intellettuali con una ragazza di 25 anni), altro non è che la concretizzazione del tuo desiderio di provare ancora forti sensazioni.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cara Lillyna, ho letto tutto il thread.
> A me non è mai capitato di avere storie lunghe, ma sono sincera, qualche dubbio sull'amore che dici ancora di provare per il tuo ragazzo mi viene... Probabilmente non è più esattamente amore, ma affetto, legame, sicurezza.
> Io penso che tu debba esaminare a fondo i tuoi sentimenti per lui, non basta dire che con lui stai bene, che ti fa tenerezza e lo ami per chiudere il discorso relativo al vostro rapporto.
> E' ovvio che poi, mancando gli stimoli nel confronto con il tuo ragazzo (che è quello che più mi sembra evidente dalla tue parole), tutto ciò che ti accade intorno ti provoca GIUSTAMENTE (per il tuo stato d'animo) emozione, scossoni, voglia di approfondire la conoscenza...
> E questo bel quarantenne, che ha dimostrato voglia di conoscerti e probabilmente di fare altro (dal momento che difficilmente un uomo sposato ha voglia di fare due chiacchiere intellettuali con una ragazza di 25 anni), altro non è che la concretizzazione del tuo desiderio di provare ancora forti sensazioni.


Non so Giusy, l'unica cosa che so dirti con certezza è che non ho intenzione di lasciare il mio attuale ragazzo...il resto, è tutto molto fumoso, e sono mie supposizioni, dato che si tratta di una persona che non conosco.


----------



## Old fay (14 Gennaio 2008)

*L19*

Si ma è il modo migliore perchè ciò accada.


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non so Giusy, l'unica cosa che so dirti con certezza è che non ho intenzione di lasciare il mio attuale ragazzo...il resto, è tutto molto fumoso, e sono mie supposizioni, dato che si tratta di una persona che non conosco.


Allora prova a diradare questo fumo... Altrimenti non riuscirai mai a prendere una decisione serena anche riguardo quest'uomo! Non saresti comunque in grado di gestire questa nuova situazione che, per quanto attraente, è molto rischiosa, necessita della giusta lucidità mentale....


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> No Jesus, te lo dico chiaramente: non ho già deciso cosa fare, non lo so se continuo con questa corrispondenda.


Tu sei tentata... Ti ha fatta sentire importante... Ti ha lusingata... "Un tipo così....forse troppo x me... e mi sta corteggiando..." - Così ti sei detta -
Lillyna... Sarà un'esperienza da favola, se ci vai, e tu lo sai.... Anche se poi forse piangerai..... 
L'eterna battaglia tra istinto e ragione. Fammi sapere chi vince.....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tu sei tentata... Ti ha fatta sentire importante... Ti ha lusingata... "Un tipo così....forse troppo x me... e mi sta corteggiando..." - Così ti sei detta -
> Lillyna... Sarà un'esperienza da favola, se ci vai, e tu lo sai.... Anche se poi forse piangerai.....
> L'eterna battaglia tra istinto e ragione. Fammi sapere chi vince.....


Il fatto è che non sono per niente sicura che sia tutta questa esperienza da favola. Non so nulla di questa persona.


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non sono per niente sicura che sia tutta questa esperienza da favola. Non so nulla di questa persona.


E fai bene a non esserne sicura....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Allora prova a diradare questo fumo... Altrimenti non riuscirai mai a prendere una decisione serena anche riguardo quest'uomo! Non saresti comunque in grado di gestire questa nuova situazione che, per quanto attraente, è molto rischiosa, necessita della giusta lucidità mentale....


Hai ragione. Ma è un terreno scivoloso.
Ho paura, ma non di quello che pensa Jesus.
Se fosse una persona malintenzionata?Se rischiassi grosso? (fisicamente, intendo)
Se fosse un pazzo?

Un uomo sposato mi suona strano che usi messenger. E' un pò stonato, leggermente, come se vedessi uno della mia età con un gigante lecca-lecca.


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma è un terreno scivoloso.
> Ho paura, ma non di quello che pensa Jesus.
> Se fosse una persona malintenzionata?Se rischiassi grosso? (fisicamente, intendo)
> Se fosse un pazzo?
> ...


Lo vedi ?... Hai già deciso....


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma è un terreno scivoloso.
> Ho paura, ma non di quello che pensa Jesus.
> Se fosse una persona malintenzionata?Se rischiassi grosso? (fisicamente, intendo)
> Se fosse un pazzo?
> ...


Lillyna, ogni volta che conosciamo una persona nuova rischiamo.
Non credo debba essere solo questa la tua paura.
Ovviamente devi conoscerlo meglio, ma questa conoscenza potrai avviarla con la vera volontà di portarla avanti solo nel momento in cui avrai deciso di avviarla, e non mi sembra che tu lo abbia ancora deciso.
Ora come ora, in questa indecisione, rischi solo di combinare guai, per te stessa, poichè nella confusione è difficile farsi un'idea della persona che ti sta di fronte.
Avresti sempre dentro di te quella vocina che ti dice: Lillyna, c'è il tuo ragazzo che ti ama, che stai facendo, non ti lasciar coinvolgere, potresti farti male e fare del male a lui!
Ecco perchè credo che per affrontare una situazione che già in partenza è complessa (uomo sposato che fa il cascamorto con ragazze molto giovani) tu debba quantomeno stare serena....
Il futuro non è prevedibile, anche se.... non sei una sprovveduta, e sai che dovrai gestire un'eventuale conoscenza di questo tipo con le pinze!!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Sto per scoppiare, devo dirlo a qualcuno in qualche modo!!!!
> 
> Sabato sera. Ieri, solo 24 ore, ma sembra tre secoli fa.
> Ci organizziamo in 5 , tutte amiche, tutte donne.
> ...


"Si,si..si esce solo per un  caffè..io son fidanzata e lui è sposato..mmmm, mi metto lo stivale col tacco o mi vesto casual con le scarpe da tennis?..D'altra parte me l'ha detto lui che possiamo solo rimanere amici no? Metto il perizoma o gli slip? mmm...vediamo ..Forse il perzoma è meglio..Eppi che faccio di male dico, vado là..Chiacchieriamo e ci prendiamo un caffè no?...Sniff sniff..prova ascelle superata. Però un'altra bella spruzzata di deodorante..Ecco qui...un pò di profumo..gli piacerà questo profumo?..Pronta...son pronta per il cappuccino e la brioche...che agitazione però!"

Buscopann


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> "Si,si..si esce solo per un caffè..io son fidanzata e lui è sposato..mmmm, mi metto lo stivale col tacco o mi vesto casual con le scarpe da tennis?..D'altra parte me l'ha detto lui che possiamo solo rimanere amici no? Metto il perizoma o gli slip? mmm...vediamo ..Forse il perzoma è meglio..Eppi che faccio di male dico, vado là..Chiacchieriamo e ci prendiamo un caffè no?...Sniff sniff..prova ascelle superata. Però un'altra bella spruzzata di deodorante..Ecco qui...un pò di profumo..gli piacerà questo profumo?..Pronta...son pronta per il cappuccino e la brioche...che agitazione però!"
> 
> Buscopann


Non metto mai le scarpe da tennis per uscire con qualcuno. E il deodorante mi fa schifo, preferisco una bella doccia.

Ma che soap guardi?


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non metto mai le scarpe da tennis per uscire con qualcuno. E il deodorante mi fa schifo, preferisco una bella doccia.
> 
> Ma che soap guardi?


La vita è una meravigliosa soap opera..la migliore  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## MariLea (14 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> "Si,si..si esce solo per un caffè..io son fidanzata e lui è sposato..mmmm, mi metto lo stivale col tacco o mi vesto casual con le scarpe da tennis?..D'altra parte me l'ha detto lui che possiamo solo rimanere amici no? Metto il perizoma o gli slip? mmm...vediamo ..Forse il perzoma è meglio..Eppi che faccio di male dico, vado là..Chiacchieriamo e ci prendiamo un caffè no?...Sniff sniff..prova ascelle superata. Però un'altra bella spruzzata di deodorante..Ecco qui...un pò di profumo..gli piacerà questo profumo?..Pronta...son pronta per il cappuccino e la brioche...che agitazione però!"
> 
> Buscopann




























e lui? dai adesso descrivi come si preparerà lui per prendere il... caffè...


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e lui? dai adesso descrivi come si preparerà lui per prendere il... caffè...


Ah guarda...Lui mica cerca di convincersi a tutti i costi che va a bere solo un caffè..Lui ha le idee ben chiare in testa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Buscopann


----------



## MariLea (14 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ah guarda...Lui mica cerca di convincersi a tutti i costi che va a bere solo un caffè..Lui ha le idee ben chiare in testa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma si vestirà figo e vai di deodorante....
anche Lilly ha le idee chiare... ma si spaventa un po'....


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma si vestirà figo e vai di deodorante....
> Credo che anche Lilly ha le idee chiare... ma si spaventa un po'....


Lilly sente il peso della coscienza...Però secondo me stavolta sta rischiando di infilarsi in qualcosa di più grande di lei.
Lui, sposato, famoso..Insomma..Potrebbe alla lunga risultare uno dei caffè più indigesti che lei ricordi. Non so se lei riuscirà a vivere questa cosa senza farsi coinvolgere..Probabilmente no. Lui invece sarà certamente coinvolto solo dalle sue curve.
No Lillyna tranquilla...tui vai avanti e non ti curar di noi  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Sono e resterò sempre convinto che la bellezza della vita sta anche di tanto in tanto nello sbattere la testa contro un bel muro..E ce la voglio sbattere in prima persona la faccia...così SBAM! proprio in pieno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sarà una versione un pò masochistica ma è l'unico modo per farsi le proprie esperienze

Buscopann


----------



## MariLea (14 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lilly sente il peso della coscienza...Però secondo me stavolta sta rischiando di infilarsi in qualcosa di più grande di lei.
> Lui, sposato, famoso..Insomma..Potrebbe alla lunga risultare uno dei caffè più indigesti che lei ricordi. Non so se lei riuscirà a vivere questa cosa senza farsi coinvolgere..Probabilmente no. Lui invece sarà certamente coinvolto solo dalle sue curve.
> No Lillyna tranquilla...tui vai avanti e non ti curar di noi
> 
> ...


esattamente


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lilly sente il peso della coscienza...Però secondo me stavolta sta rischiando di infilarsi in qualcosa di più grande di lei.
> Lui, sposato, famoso..Insomma..Potrebbe alla lunga risultare uno dei caffè più indigesti che lei ricordi. Non so se lei riuscirà a vivere questa cosa senza farsi coinvolgere..Probabilmente no. Lui invece sarà certamente coinvolto solo dalle sue curve.
> No Lillyna tranquilla...tui vai avanti e non ti curar di noi
> 
> ...


 
sono d'accordo ,
aggiungendo che prenderei la cosa ad esempio per evidenziare quanto in queste situazione ci sia certo il marpione di turno ma anche la volontà accertata di "cadere " in certe trappole".evidentemente bastava non seguirlo in bagno...ma se è questo che vuoi...va bene a tutti
è buffo , poi, che tu ti preoccupi della "povera moglie" visto che la sua presenza non ti ha minimamente messo in imbarazzo


----------



## Verena67 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io adotto come metodo di valutazione delle persone immaginarmi di essere la controparte...
> *Tu cosa penseresti se fossi la moglie di uno che viene al cinema con te e simula problemi di prostata per agganciare ragazze di età per essere se non figlia almeno sorellina?*
> Per quanto riguarda il non partire a scrivere porcate in messamger ma in modo soft ...mi sembra il minimo soprattutto se deve salvaguardare un'immagine pubblica...
> A me sembra un bel po' cialtri...e tu mi sembri molto ricettiva e in fase di stanca con il tuo ragazzo...e di questo dovresti occuparti seriamente


 


















Pero' Lillyna non è nata ieri, e sa il fatto suo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono certa che gli darà pane per i suoi denti!

Inizia una nuova saga?!?! Mi piglio patatine e popcorn! E mi metto in prima fila! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> eccheccavolo....però...
> Io ci sto provando a spiegare le mie motivazioni.
> Ma è chiaro che non posso rendere nell'insieme *tutta la gamma di sensazioni* che passano nella testa di una persona durante un incontro casuale.
> Se io dicessi che è stato carino il suo modo di attaccare bottone, indipendentemente dal posto... faticherei a spiegare il perchè e il per come, una persona che non si trovava lì e in quel momento , chiaramente , leggendo le mie parole, farebbe presto a farsi un certo quadretto della cosa.
> ...


 
Oggi parlavo con un caro amico della differenza tra provare un clic...e non provarlo.

Puoi adorare una persona, avere 2000 cose in comune...e non provare una beata fava.

Poi arriva un quarantenne standard (sai il vero successo è difficile da valutare, tutti i 40enni sembrano riusciti alle persone piu' giovani....) in un cesso pubblico e WOW! GAMMA DI SENSAZIONI!!

Io incontro gente nuova ogni giorno per lavoro, ma GAMMA DI SENSAZIONI mai (a parte oscillare tra l'indifferenza e il fastidio....) 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma tu sei pronta a vibrare per persone e situazioni nuove. Non ci trovo nulla di male in questo.

Se non che mi raccomando, sempre ad occhi ben aperti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse io e alcune altre qui siamo davvero troppo vecchie e disilluse 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Noi facciamo da coro greco, tu vivi pure!!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te Marì, guarda al 100%. anche io esprimerei la stessa opinione in un thread del genere.
> Ma io non so niente di questa persona. Non sono sicurissima che la donna sia sua moglie, anche se gli ho visto un anello al dito e anche se lui ha detto di essere sposato da alcuni anni. *Non so che razza di matrimonio sia il suo, non so il perchè arrivare a fare una cosa così con la moglie che ti aspetta in sala.*
> Le apparenze non sono certo belle e concordo con te: in questo c'è una mancanza di stile.
> Ma qualche volta lo stile è anche far passare con tanta facilità una cosa così, che manca totalmente di stile, per una cosa simpatica e casuale.
> Mi viene in mente la cosiddetta "merda d'autore"



Se non sbaglio, lui un messaggio forte e chiaro te l'ha già fatto pervenire al riguardo del suo matrimonio. Non ha detto qualcosa tipo "Avrei delle occasioni sul lavoro ma non voglio crearmi problemi visto che sono sposato?"

Ecco. Sei servita. Sarà solo una storia, il paletto l'ha già messo.


Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Semplice, sanno solo prendere ed alimentare se stessi.


 
Narcisi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma è un terreno scivoloso.
> Ho paura, ma non di quello che pensa Jesus.
> Se fosse una persona malintenzionata?Se rischiassi grosso? (fisicamente, intendo)
> Se fosse un pazzo?
> ...


 
Lilly' ma in che mondo vivi?!
il MSN è stato creato per le persone sposate 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lilly' ma in che mondo vivi?!
> il MSN è stato creato per le persone sposate
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Lilly' ma in che mondo vivi?!
> il MSN è stato creato per le persone sposate
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hai beccato l'oscar della settimana per la battuta felice!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## MariLea (14 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oggi parlavo con un caro amico della differenza tra provare un clic...e non provarlo.
> 
> Puoi adorare una persona, avere 2000 cose in comune...e non provare una beata fava.
> 
> ...


è bellissimo! 
volendo essere sincera... mi manca!


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oggi parlavo con un caro amico della differenza tra provare un clic...e non provarlo.
> 
> *Puoi adorare una persona, avere 2000 cose in comune...e non provare una beata fava.*
> 
> ...


 

è proprio così....certa chimica si crea con chi meno te lo aspetti e quando meno te lo aspetti..


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> sono d'accordo ,
> aggiungendo che prenderei la cosa ad esempio per evidenziare quanto in queste situazione ci sia certo il marpione di turno ma anche la volontà accertata di "cadere " in certe trappole".evidentemente bastava non seguirlo in bagno...ma se è questo che vuoi...va bene a tutti
> è buffo , poi, che tu ti preoccupi della "povera moglie" visto che la sua presenza non ti ha minimamente messo in imbarazzo


? ma parli con me o con Buscopann?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Ragazzi (anche se non siete tutti ragazzi...)
Questo qua è strano forte.
Mi ha appena mandato una mail INQUIETANTISSIMA. con un'altra mail subito a seguire.
la prima è una foto, di una bocca. Sono certa che è la sua.
La seconda è la foto del suo occhio, entrambi molto da vicino (tipo questa che uso io per l'avatar)  e ha scritto "Non ti spaventare, prendila come una specie di gioco...sta a te completare il mosaico"

????????


----------



## Lettrice (14 Gennaio 2008)

Mandagli una gigantografia d'un tubetto d'attak


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma è un terreno scivoloso.
> Ho paura, ma non di quello che pensa Jesus.
> Se fosse una persona malintenzionata?Se rischiassi grosso? (fisicamente, intendo)
> Se fosse un pazzo?
> ...


Non è strano...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ragazzi (anche se non siete tutti ragazzi...)
> Questo qua è strano forte.
> Mi ha appena mandato una mail INQUIETANTISSIMA. con un'altra mail subito a seguire.
> la prima è una foto, di una bocca. Sono certa che è la sua.
> ...


Poi...a quali parti vuole arrivare?


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ? ma parli con me o con Buscopann?


parlavo certamente di te approvando il discorso e aggiungendo un mio parere.
ora è più chiaro?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> sono d'accordo ,
> aggiungendo che prenderei la cosa ad esempio per evidenziare quanto in queste situazione ci sia certo il marpione di turno ma anche la volontà accertata di "cadere " in certe trappole".evidentemente bastava non seguirlo in bagno...ma se è questo che vuoi...va bene a tutti
> è buffo , poi, che tu ti preoccupi della "povera moglie" visto che la sua presenza non ti ha minimamente messo in imbarazzo


Grazie, allora chiarito che era per me..
non mi preoccupo affatto per la povera moglie, non so neppure chi sia, cosa te lo ha fatto pensare?
Sono d'accordo con le prime risposte di Verena, però.
Non ho ancora preso nessuna decisione, ma comincia a puzzarmi di squilibrato, le mail di oggi non mi sono piaciute.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mandagli una gigantografia d'un tubetto d'attak
















   come sei "pulp"...


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2008)

ad ogni modo, al di là di ogni questione morale, sta diventando sempre più rischioso per le donne fidarsi di sconosciuti.
troppi casi di stalking (quando va bene)


----------



## Iago (15 Gennaio 2008)

*eh eh...*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ragazzi (anche se non siete tutti ragazzi...)
> Questo qua è strano forte.
> Mi ha appena mandato una mail INQUIETANTISSIMA. con un'altra mail subito a seguire.
> la prima è una foto, di una bocca. Sono certa che è la sua.
> ...



...gli tremava la mano, eh??


(sarà un nuovo gioco.....un nuovo streap-poker!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi...a quali parti vuole arrivare?


----------



## MariLea (15 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ragazzi (anche se non siete tutti ragazzi...)
> Questo qua è strano forte.
> Mi ha appena mandato una mail INQUIETANTISSIMA. con un'altra mail subito a seguire.
> la prima è una foto, di una bocca. Sono certa che è la sua.
> ...


nnamo bene ...


----------



## Old horcus (15 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Sto per scoppiare, devo dirlo a qualcuno in qualche modo!!!!
> 
> Sabato sera. Ieri, solo 24 ore, ma sembra tre secoli fa.
> Ci organizziamo in 5 , tutte amiche, tutte donne.
> ...


*da fidanzata non dovresti volere certe cose*
*se sei innamorata del tuo ragazzo, chatta con lui, aspetta lui fuori dai servizi*​


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Gennaio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> *da fidanzata non dovresti volere certe cose*
> 
> 
> *se sei innamorata del tuo ragazzo, chatta con lui, aspetta lui fuori dai servizi*​


Eh...ho capito che di certo qui la coppia è già un pò "scoppia", però...insomma...non è che ora bisogna proprio fare tutto assieme nè?! Pure chattare insieme...sai che palle!!

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ragazzi (anche se non siete tutti ragazzi...)
> Questo qua è strano forte.
> Mi ha appena mandato una mail INQUIETANTISSIMA. con un'altra mail subito a seguire.
> la prima è una foto, di una bocca. Sono certa che è la sua.
> ...


Io gli avrei inviato la foto del dito medio  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Verena67 (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Lilly'!*

...e allora? Sto sconosciuto?

Che combina?!

Io sono qui con i popcorn...e aspetto...... 


Bacio!


----------



## Old horcus (16 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eh...ho capito che di certo qui la coppia è già un pò "scoppia", però...insomma...non è che ora bisogna proprio fare tutto assieme nè?! Pure chattare insieme...sai che palle!!
> 
> Buscopann


Si, hai ragione, ma il mio era solo un modo di dire perchè il suo comportamento è di intrigo e interesse nei riguardi del "vatusso".


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io gli avrei inviato la foto del dito medio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (16 Gennaio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> *da fidanzata non dovresti volere certe cose*
> 
> 
> *se sei innamorata del tuo ragazzo, chatta con lui, aspetta lui fuori dai servizi*​


Eccone un altro ...madonna che tristezza di risposta...
potevi sforzarti un pochino di più, già che c'eri...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (16 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...e allora? Sto sconosciuto?
> 
> Che combina?!
> 
> ...


Non combina niente, non ho risposto alle sue mail.
Mi auguro non entri in questo forum.
Ieri ha mandato un altro pezzo,la foto dei capelli.
Non ho ben capito lo spirito del gioco...


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non combina niente, non ho risposto alle sue mail.
> Mi auguro non entri in questo forum.
> Ieri ha mandato un altro pezzo,la foto dei capelli.
> Non ho ben capito lo spirito del gioco...


Scusa ma gli hai detto del forum?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (16 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa ma gli hai detto del forum?


No.
Solo che probabilmente è un "traditore", magari capita su questo sito, spero di no.


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> No.
> Solo che probabilmente è un "traditore", magari capita su questo sito, spero di no.


 
Ahhhhhhh, ma sì dai non ti preoccupare...


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Lillyna*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> No.
> Solo che probabilmente è un "traditore", magari capita su questo sito, spero di no.


 
Anche in quel caso dovrebbe conoscere il tuo nick.... o proprio è tutto così intuibile??
E poi che ti importa alla fine, uno che fa certi insulsi giochetti davvero non merita grandi attenzioni.... poi siamo sempre sull'opinione personale.
Bruja


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (16 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche in quel caso dovrebbe conoscere il tuo nick.... o proprio è tutto così intuibile??
> E poi che ti importa alla fine, uno che fa certi insulsi giochetti davvero non merita grandi attenzioni.... poi siamo sempre sull'opinione personale.
> Bruja


Hai ragione. Forse lascio perdere, non vale la pena, anche se mi stava simpatico probabilmente è un pò disturbato.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Forse lascio perdere, non vale la pena, anche se mi stava simpatico *probabilmente è un pò disturbato*.


Tanto regolare non è....


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Forse lascio perdere, non vale la pena, anche se mi stava simpatico probabilmente è un pò disturbato.


Secondo me vuol fare solo l'originale...riuscendoci male!!


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me vuol fare solo l'originale...riuscendoci male!!


 
Scherzando mi sa che hai detto una grande verità..... niente è più patetico di chi assume ruoli che non si può permettere!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scherzando mi sa che hai detto una grande verità..... niente è più patetico di chi assume ruoli che non si può permettere!!!
> Bruja


Sai che stavo pensando? Mi piacerebbe farci due chiacchiere, e dirglielo:
"Perchè pensi che questo gioco sia divertente per me?Non credi di risultare un tantino inquietante?"

Pensavo...se fosse uno come Insonne di Seattle? (con la sola differenza che questo è più vecchiotto e sposato) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vallo a sapere per un caffè che cosa posso ritrovarmi davanti.
Se devo essere sincera comincio a sentirmi un pò in colpa, mi sembra una prospettiva troppo torbida.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Gennaio 2008)

cara lilly, vado per punti
1- inquietante lo è, anche parecchio, ma devi ammettere che ci sa fare: stuzzica la fantaia, manda foto apparentemente innocenti (salvo poi non mandartene di parti"basse"), se vuoi siamo solo amici...
2- hai trovato quello che, dicasi, la 'sa raccontare'. Insomma, da come farti girare la testa e non capire più se vuole un'amicizia, se è la prima volta, se davvero gli piaci solo tu... (sappi, per cronaca, che anche io ppensavo di essere la sua prima trasgressione, un colpo di testa..ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco...ma alla fine....quante ne ho sapute!)
3- il tuo ragazzo. Ha ragione persa: sembrate una sana coppia che resiste a tutto, distanza, sospetti, altre attrazioni, forte di 40anni di vita insieme, un paio di figli e molto affetto. Il problema è che siete giovanissimi, e non avete nulla da tenere a galla, ma solo un amore del quale trovare la strada: la fine o un nuovo principio. Perchè così proprio non va! Insomma, mica è un rapporto quello in cui i tuoi sentimenti sono così spenti! Se ti spaventa ora un futuro con lui e non hai attrazione,allora stai con lui solo per l'affetto, le coccole, che un genitore anche può dartie e persino un gattino, o solo per il senso di stabilità che finora timancava? So che i tuoi non sono stati generosi in affetto e robustezza, è bello potersi appoggiare a qualcuno. Ma l'amore...è anche altro. Penso che la passione svanisce, ma restano molte altre cose: rispetto, affetto, divertirsi insieme, condividere progetti..... ci sono queste cose? Ci sei nel rapporto, lilly, o stai aspettando una ragione più valida della stanchezza per chiudere? Mi sembra ceh il tuo corpo, batticuore e mancanza di desiderio inclusi, mnadi i segnali che il cervello non vuole cogliere....


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scherzando mi sa che hai detto una grande verità..... niente è più patetico di chi assume ruoli che non si può permettere!!!
> Bruja


Chi ti ha detto che scherzassi???


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Sai che stavo pensando? Mi piacerebbe farci due chiacchiere, e dirglielo:
> "Perchè pensi che questo gioco sia divertente per me?Non credi di risultare un tantino inquietante?"
> 
> Pensavo...se fosse uno come Insonne di Seattle? (con la sola differenza che questo è più vecchiotto e sposato)
> ...


MI sembra piuttosto strano il suo modo di comportarsi.
Non c'è bisogno di inviare foto del genere, se vuole avvicinarsi a te può farlo semplicemente facendosi conoscere parlandoti e poi magari fissando un incontro....
Mah... Io ti consiglio di lasciar perdere. Anche se le persone problematiche sono quelle che più ci attraggono...


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Volevo scrivere "indossava un xXXX" ma non mi sembrava bello scrivere il nome del cappotto. Siccome è un tipo di cappotto che a me piace molto, mi sono limitata a dire "costoso".
> Dai Rita, non vederci il marcio dove non c'è...
> 
> Il fatto che dopo ho scoperto che fosse una persona di successo...mi ha stupita perchè la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata "ma come fa uno con il suo lavoro, a dare il suo biglietto a me, dentro un cinema?" Voglio dire, in quel tipo di ambiente dove lavora lui sarà pieno di ragazze, e anche belle, se uno vuole tradire la moglie o è a caccia di pollastrelle, non lo fa dentro un cinema, no?
> ...


 

a. gli sei piaciuta.

b. ti ha dato il biglietto da visita perchè sa che saresti andata su internet.

c. non le cerca nel suo ambiente perchè è sposato.

d. è sposato quindi : sai quello che trovi e misura con attenzione quello che vuoi e che non vuoi...il resto lo leggi qui dentro.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> MI sembra piuttosto strano il suo modo di comportarsi.
> Non c'è bisogno di inviare foto del genere, se vuole avvicinarsi a te può farlo semplicemente facendosi conoscere parlandoti e poi magari fissando un incontro....
> Mah... Io ti consiglio di lasciar perdere. Anche se le persone problematiche sono quelle che più ci attraggono...


 
Giusy scusa..ma dove sta il problema esistenziale?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Giusy scusa..ma dove sta il problema esistenziale?


Le persone problematiche sono di solito quelle che fanno soffrire... almeno parlo per esperienza...
Comunque no, non è un problema esistenziale, assolutamente! E' solo un rischio...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cara lilly, vado per punti
> 1- inquietante lo è, anche parecchio, ma devi ammettere che ci sa fare: stuzzica la fantaia, manda foto apparentemente innocenti (salvo poi non mandartene di parti"basse"), se vuoi siamo solo amici...
> 2- hai trovato quello che, dicasi, la 'sa raccontare'. Insomma, da come farti girare la testa e non capire più se vuole un'amicizia, se è la prima volta, se davvero gli piaci solo tu... (sappi, per cronaca, che anche io ppensavo di essere la sua prima trasgressione, un colpo di testa..ci avrei messo la mano sul fuoco...ma alla fine....quante ne ho sapute!)
> 3- il tuo ragazzo. Ha ragione persa: sembrate una sana coppia che resiste a tutto, distanza, sospetti, altre attrazioni, forte di 40anni di vita insieme, un paio di figli e molto affetto. Il problema è che siete giovanissimi, e non avete nulla da tenere a galla, ma solo un amore del quale trovare la strada: la fine o un nuovo principio. Perchè così proprio non va! Insomma, mica è un rapporto quello in cui i tuoi sentimenti sono così spenti! Se ti spaventa ora un futuro con lui e non hai attrazione,allora stai con lui solo per l'affetto, le coccole, che un genitore anche può dartie e persino un gattino, o solo per il senso di stabilità che finora timancava? So che i tuoi non sono stati generosi in affetto e robustezza, è bello potersi appoggiare a qualcuno. Ma l'amore...è anche altro. Penso che la passione svanisce, ma restano molte altre cose: rispetto, affetto, divertirsi insieme, condividere progetti..... ci sono queste cose? Ci sei nel rapporto, lilly, o stai aspettando una ragione più valida della stanchezza per chiudere? Mi sembra ceh il tuo corpo, batticuore e mancanza di desiderio inclusi, mnadi i segnali che il cervello non vuole cogliere....


 
Non lo so Grande, i sentimenti non sono spenti, solo altalenanti. 
Per quanto riguarda l'amore di cui parli tu...
a dirti la verità non lo cerco e non mi interessa.
Conoscendo il mio modo di darmi in un caso del genere, preferirei lasciarlo da parte, almeno per ora.
Ci sono arrivata dopo averci pensato tanto.
Quando mi sentirò pronta probabilmente me lo andrò a cercare, ma non ora.

La voglia di stabilità, ci sarebbe da riflettere. Ne ho avute di storie stabili, e lui non è certo il primo, dunque...è la stabilità che cerco?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a. gli sei piaciuta.
> 
> b. ti ha dato il biglietto da visita perchè sa che saresti andata su internet.
> 
> ...


Mi ha colpito il fatto che mi parlasse, nella chat, subito del matrimonio.
Sposato tra l'altro da non molto tempo.
Non mi ha dato giustificazioni nè dettagli personali, ha solo spiegato la sua situazione a grandi linee, in modo devo dire molto tranquillo.
un altro al posto suo avrebbe proprio evitato l'argomento.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Mi ha colpito il fatto che mi parlasse, nella chat, subito del matrimonio.
> Sposato tra l'altro da non molto tempo.
> Non mi ha dato giustificazioni nè dettagli personali, ha solo spiegato la sua situazione a grandi linee, in modo devo dire molto tranquillo.
> un altro al posto suo avrebbe proprio evitato l'argomento.


Oh, non credere!
Almeno ha chiarito e tu non potresti pretendere nulla!
Tanto sa che sei attratta e sa che una ragazza attratta che va in bagno a chiacchierare mentre lui è al cinema con la moglie forse non si fa fermare da una moglie... insomma, donna avvisata, quindi che non può creare problemi.
Anche il mio ha preposto a tutto: "ho una compagna e la amo molto e non ho intenzione di lasciarla!"


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Le persone problematiche sono di solito quelle che fanno soffrire... almeno parlo per esperienza...
> Comunque no, non è un problema esistenziale, assolutamente! E' solo un rischio...


 

ahhh okkei..ma questo è paraculo pero'..no problematico.. .

staremmo a vede giusy


----------



## Old Vulvia (17 Gennaio 2008)

*Lyllina*

Mi sembra un marpione matricolato.

Ha già pianificato tutto e tu hai già tutte le informazioni che ti servono: se vuoi un'avventura senza impegno, lui c'è. Una garanzia, insomma. 
E in più, fantasia, sex appeal, eleganza, fascino del proibito sullo sfondo di Cinecittà, con un pizzico di torbido che non guasta.

Vedi tu, se è ciò che cerchi.


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Lillyna*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Mi ha colpito il fatto che mi parlasse, nella chat, subito del matrimonio.
> Sposato tra l'altro da non molto tempo.
> Non mi ha dato giustificazioni nè dettagli personali, ha solo spiegato la sua situazione a grandi linee, in modo devo dire molto tranquillo.
> un altro al posto suo avrebbe proprio evitato l'argomento.


 
E' solo una delle tante tattiche.... chiara, 0che GLI elimina rotture di zabedei e gòli permette,dalla prima scrematura, di fare i suoi bei piani dtrategici.
Pensa a questo, sposato da non molto tempo..... come uomo offre una prospettiva davvero invidiabile!!!  Fossi una donna penserei che asvere una treca con lui è una specie di associazione a delinquere di stampo sentimentale!!! Questo è um vero farbastro, fotte la moglie (in tutti i sensi) e fotte chi gli farà da amante e da complice ad SUO uso e consumo.  Con uno così si sarà sempre e soltanto una comparsa, una comprimaria già sarebbe troppo!!!
Bruja


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Pensa a questo, sposato da non molto tempo..... come uomo offre una prospettiva davvero invidiabile!!! Fossi una donna penserei che asvere una treca con lui è una specie di associazione a delinquere di stampo sentimentale!!! Questo è um vero farbastro, fotte la moglie (in tutti i sensi) e fotte chi gli farà da amante e da complice ad SUO uso e consumo. Con uno così si sarà sempre e soltanto una comparsa, una comprimaria già sarebbe troppo!!!
> Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me vuol fare solo l'originale...riuscendoci male!!


A me urta il suo essere così concentrato su sè stesso... Manda le SUE foto... Chiaro che se mandasse le TUE sarebbe da denuncia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . ma per come la vedo io, per quello che piace di un uomo a me, questo atteggiamento suona infantile, banale e piuttosto noioso...


----------



## Rebecca (19 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> A me urta il suo essere così concentrato su sè stesso... Manda le SUE foto... Chiaro che se mandasse le TUE sarebbe da denuncia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e collaudato


----------

